# Abstimmung zum 3. Kapitel der buffedStory



## smogpaster (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

stimmt hier darüber ab, was Lyria in Teil 4 der buffedStory machen soll!
Habt Ihr eigene Vorschläge, die viel besser als die genannten sind? Her damit.


Denkt daran, Eure Charaktervorschläge an Smogpaster per PM zu schicken.


Grüße,

Peter

*Der bisherige Verlauf:*
http://www.buffed.de...ive-buffedStory

http://www.buffed.de...fedStory-Teil-2


----------



## coolcasis (16. September 2010)

definitiv c ... seit wann schließen sich blutelfen i-wem ohne ein wort an?? die sind doch viel zu hochnäsig und amchen lieber alles alleine


----------



## Nethertank (16. September 2010)

aber ich denke eher sie schließt sich den beiden an als sich mit nen ally einzulassen^^


----------



## Bastikch (16. September 2010)

Ich stimme coolcasis voll und ganz zu =P


----------



## Morfelpotz (16. September 2010)

Sie will ihren Bruder..... also quetscht sie erstmal den Soldaten aus.... ganz klar.... was danach mit dem Alli passiert sehn wir dann in Teil 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

